# Channel LOGO's



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 2 series 1 SAT-T60's both have 3.5 loaded. I did a "clear and delete everything" on one unit and lost the logos. Heres my question:

Are the slice files still there and the links are gone. If they are there is there a script I can use to restore them. If they are gone can they be copied from one unit to the other and linked. 

Taboo


----------



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

Any takers...........


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you did a C&D they're gone a C&D rebuilds the MFS partition and database and that's where that stuff lives..
You'll have to ftp the slices back and dbload them again.


----------



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats what I have been trying to find out.......where are they located and how do you do a dbload?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

floating on emule somewhere is a 67-logo.slice file
or somesuch.
download the logo slice then ftp it to tivo
then from bash do dbload filename from the directory the slice file was uploaded to.


----------



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

can i get it off my good working box and would you know where its located.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope they aren't exportable as far as I know


----------



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

One last question.....what directory do they need to be in or will the dbload take care of that??

Taboo


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dbload puts the logos where they need to go


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Look at this link for the definitive answer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

good call P Paw. I forgot that Russ included logos in that script. :up: :up:


----------



## taboo80 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks.................this works great.

Taboo


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

Lets pretend I have the faintest idea what the process is....but I need to restore the channel logos in my DSR708....who wants to be brave and tell me how this can be done....I'm a beginner so be gentle!


----------

